
End of Apple - matteodepalo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/01/21/the-end-of-apple/#19fd9e926dc0
======
ejrowley
The cell phone market has matured, the rate of innovation has slowed and the
need to update your phone at every release has subsided. Apple has recognised
this, they have better long term support for their phones then any other
manufacturer that I can think of. As an example I have given my son an old
iPhone 5S that my wife got in 2014, it had been sat in a draw for a couple of
years but a good charge and an update has made it like new, it is running the
latest iOS like a champ. Apple is taking a hit on sales because it is making
an effort to support it's products long term. Now for me as the consumer I'm
prepared to pay a premium for my phone because I know it will last 3+ years.

------
thallavajhula
5 months ago:
[[https://www.forbes.com/sites/dantedisparte/2018/08/06/apple-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/dantedisparte/2018/08/06/apple-
and-the-rise-of-the-trillion-dollar-
firm/#53aa6f1b631d\]\(https://www.forbes.com/sites/dantedisparte/2018/08/06/apple-
and-the-rise-of-the-trillion-dollar-firm/#53aa6f1b631d\))

1 day ago:
[[https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/01/21/the-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/01/21/the-
end-of-
apple/#25c7e0606dc0\]\(https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/01/21/the-
end-of-apple/#25c7e0606dc0\))

It seems a bit ridiculous how, in a span of 5 months, Forbes decided to
publish an article about the "End" of the most valuable company in the world.

~~~
leoh
Build them up, tear them down. Same thing happened to Theranos, but on a much
bigger scale.

~~~
wflann
I don't think Apple's been credibly accused of committing massive fraud?

~~~
armadsen
Yeah, this is ridiculous. Apple has been selling actual products that work and
that billions of people happily use for 43 years. Hard to compare that with a
company that never released anything that actually worked the way they
claimed, and was revealed to be committing outright fraud.

~~~
leoh
"much bigger scale"

------
GiorgioG
Apple's stuff just works (mostly) - but at this point any iPhone that's come
out since the 5S does the its job pretty well (mail, navigation, social media,
browsing & gaming.) Apple has let off the gas pedal. It's far from dead, but I
don't see myself upgrading my iPhone X for several years because there's
nothing on the horizon that would make me shell out $1000+. A foldable phone?
No thanks, I have a tablet for that. Augmented reality? Another gimmick like
3D Touch, etc.

~~~
taylodl
Exactly. The smartphone market has matured. The tablet market is maturing, but
still has a ways to go. The laptop market has matured now that processors
aren't getting appreciably faster anymore. Heretofore everything in computing
has been about specs, but now that Moore's Law has taken a hiatus it's
becoming more about fashion now.

------
ganeshkrishnan
The news of my death has been greatly exaggerated. Mark Twain

The end of Apple, Microsoft, Facebook, Google, Amazon, Bitcoin etc but for
every startup that grows, they spend 40% of their revenues in ads on
Ms/fb/Amazon

------
PHGamer
it wont be but i hope they hurt. they used to be the company that produced a
great product at a slight markup. Their markups have gotten ridiculous. Also
their pushing of design into absurd territory where laptops got more dongles
on it than a spider has legs. Its like really , thats the most elegant thing
you could come up with?

------
pricesEhhh9
$199 + contract with carrier

The monthly service charges being inflated to pay off the difference

All stocks have tanked in the last few months

Some cherry picked facts to peddle a narrative

There isn’t a year that goes by without some reliability flaw being found in
hardware or software for all the vendors

What’s dying is the inflated emotional love affair with Apple. Jobs launched a
few stinkers with glaring defects, but people overlooked it due to their dying
love affair with Microsoft after XP worms and other security issues

Apple will still make oodles of money and people will still buy in enough to
justify their prices

------
nishantvyas
Smart phone industry will soon enter its adolescent and will show the sign of
maturity. Also, smart phones became (or sold as) fashion device compared to
computing devices (like computers, laptops etc) in previous decade, which were
more like utility. Fashion changes every year, utility does not; may be the
market is getting to that maturity too.

------
jqt
Symbian was crap and Windows Phone fell really short. On the other hand, iOS
is arguably good. Also, Nokia was very, very mismanaged.

------
draw_down
My iPhone cost $750. Come on.

